# HElP! Scorpion Escape!



## Leon945 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok guys.. i have a bit of  a problem...
Stupidly enough, i left the li'l plastic container where I have my little emperors (about 5cm long) OPEN.
SO...
I come home from school and find one of them outside of  the container.. so i put him back in.
BUT the other one (there were 2) is nowhere to be seen... i keep them on a shelf... and the shelf is about 1.5 meters above the ground.. but even so, it most likely fell to my bed and then to the ground.. so i dont think it died falling...

How long do you think it can survive in my house?
I live in MTY Mexico.. and its a dry place.. my mother uses insecticide in some parts of the house...

also.. my room is on the second floor of the house... is it viable to think that it could be somewhere on the first floor?

is there a way to LURE it somewhere?

What would be the best way to find him? any tips or tricks?
I can't say i don't care if he lives or dies.. but.. at this point it doesn't matter anymore.. i just wanna know how long it could live... i dont want it stinging my dogs or another family member...

Help??


----------



## Windchaser (Jun 3, 2006)

How long they can survive would really depend on what type of access it would have to water and food. Plus, if there are insecticides being sprayed, that would decrease its chance of survival. Generally, escaped critters like this will not wander very far from where they escaped. Make sure you check all nooks and crannies for a hiding place. It most likely found some place to hide and is sitting there now.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ryan C. (Jun 3, 2006)

Dont know how long it can survive, But get a black light and look everywhere in the house. Starting in your room and make your way through room to room.


----------



## canadianscorp (Jun 3, 2006)

typically an emp will look for the nearest , dampest , or really   any place to hide.  anywhere near the enclosure , that is a pretty tight space will be a good magnet for your scorp.  hope you find the little guy!

cheers, steve


----------



## JSN (Jun 3, 2006)

check every single shoe inside your house, seriously, and dont just look at the inside, look alllll the way in your shoe, becuase you can sometimes shake a shoe as hard as you can, and the scorp will be hooked on to the sole and wont come out...


----------



## Gigas (Jun 3, 2006)

Mine escaped over night, he was camping out under my bed


----------



## channie (Jan 22, 2018)

morning all,i got the same problem i have wooden box with perspex front not sure if its out i havent seen him dince this morning do they hide under the sand


----------



## JoshBC (Jan 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 22, 2018)

I often find stuff that gets out in a closet.  Imperators are not big climbers so when they come to an edge, they usually back up so it's still probably upstairs.  How long it may last mostly depends on the condition it was in when got out but my guess would be maybe a week, maybe longer.


----------

